# Little rack of lamb



## dingo007 (Dec 21, 2015)

Wife was hankering for lamb....I was itching to use my new mini.....













image.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Dec 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ dingo007
__ Dec 21, 2015






It was perfect... I like my new mini!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks great! Way to get that mini smoking on the road!


----------

